# Help!



## Alaska (May 11, 2018)

I feel like I cannot control my body whatsoever. I feel like a separate person is talking and controlling my body. I literally just started feeling like I had free will again. I felt for over a year I had no free will and I was an egoless robot but I still cannot control my body! I feel completely paralyzed and it's awful. How do I control my body again?

I have two therapists and one psychiatrist and they are speechless and they say they cannot help me with this. I have been in and out of hospitals and the staff and clinicians there cannot help me as well.

Someone...PLEASE..help...ME!


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

You are in control, but to get back the feeling that you are in control do things that engage more of your conscious mind, such as hard exercise or learning new physical skills (e.g., use your non-dominant hand).

I have the opposite problem sometimes: I don't trust my body and all my unconscious habits/skills. I feel like I have to take total conscious control of everything. It's a relief when I can narrow the focus of my control and get into a flow state.



Alaska said:


> I feel like I cannot control my body whatsoever. I feel like a separate person is talking and controlling my body. I literally just started feeling like I had free will again. I felt for over a year I had no free will and I was an egoless robot but I still cannot control my body! I feel completely paralyzed and it's awful. How do I control my body again?
> 
> I have two therapists and one psychiatrist and they are speechless and they say they cannot help me with this. I have been in and out of hospitals and the staff and clinicians there cannot help me as well.
> 
> Someone...PLEASE..help...ME!


----------



## Luke1414 (Apr 13, 2018)

Try grounding techniques, they helped me a lot  you will recover don't worry


----------

